# Official Tour de France - Stage 5 Le Cap d'Agde → Perpignan (196km)



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

After an amazing stage 4, stage 5 is back to the flats. And by flats, I mean "holy crap there is a massive hill in the way."

Will a breakaway succeed, or will the sprinter's teams be able to reel them in?










As always, good luck! Get your predictions in early so you don't miss out.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't think the sprinters will be foiled again. But this is a harder stage than stage 3. Honestly, it looks like a sprint made for Hushovd or Friere to win.

Everyone will say it will be super windy. Will some sprinters be caught off guard?

I'm going for consistency, so I'll just pick Mark Cavendish.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

After the last two days, could be the day for a breakaway, but I'm still going with Mark Cavendish.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Cav wants all he can get. Cavendish


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Mark Cavendish.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

mark cavendish


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

Taking the easy pick this time- Mark Cavendish.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch will prevail: Mark Cavendish.


----------



## Nin13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thor Hushovd


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Tyler Farrar


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Mark Cavendish.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Cav. Looks like he could beat the competition with one leg.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Tyler Farrar


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Breakaway may survive if Saxo is trying to save the team for a GC contender and doesn't want to kill the team to keep Cancellara in yellow. But I'll take Mark Cavendish. Nobody has been close to him.


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Garmin should keep Wiggins and/or Millar at the front to go with breakaways. I think one could go, as Columbia might be too tired to do it all themselves, and it doesn't look like anyone else wants to help Cavendish to the line.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i see voekler gritting his teeth and looking like a constipated crab apple on this stage. or does he wait to get his TV time until after the first rest day?

columbia has been on fire. and cavs should be the smart pick. but i keep thinking thor could pull it off. i cant tell if that is an uphill sprint or a leading uphill into a wuick descent. could freire do that?

bah. i will go *Mark Cavendish*. its about the only predictable thing this tour (therefore, something crazy will happen tomorrow and he wont get it. like fabian motors away to get back some time he lost. for no apparent reason or Haussler pulls one off.)


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cavendish.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Cav


----------



## 04R1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thor Hushovd


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

Armstrong, since nobody else has so far.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

mark cavendish


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Farrar, dammit.


----------



## frenchyxc (Jul 30, 2008)

cavendish, if only for the naked girl painted on his frame...


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

Mark Cavendish (although I think the break will have a good chance today, I'm not going to enter that lottery!)


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm going with Boonen, I think all the teams with GC guys will not be fully recovered from the TTT.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Cavendish


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Oscar Freire


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

T. Farrar


----------



## RipTide (May 4, 2007)

I'm picking Cavendish, but I hope somebody beats him


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Hard to bet against Cavendish after what he has done but Ill pick Cancellara just to be different.


----------



## BroughAJ (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking at the next few stages, this is going to be *Fabian Cancellara*'s last chance to retain yellow. I think he uses this stage to push through one more day, going out in style with the yellow jersey.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Cavendish


----------



## 4l3x (May 27, 2009)

Because Cervelo test team did not push as hard at the TTT yesterday im going to go with Thor. Columbia High Road HTC pushed and that will make there guys tired for tomorrows stage.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

4l3x said:


> Because Cervelo test team did not push as hard at the TTT yesterday im going to go with Thor. Columbia High Road HTC pushed and that will make there guys tired for tomorrows stage.


Just cause they sucked doesnt mean that they didnt work hard


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Columbia train again/// Cavendish


----------



## 4l3x (May 27, 2009)

gh1 said:


> Just cause they sucked doesnt mean that they didnt work hard


haha thats true! 
Cervelo just doesn't seem to have anyone who can compete with the likes of Astana and Garmin in the TT


----------



## Clicker7 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cavendish!


----------



## teleposer (Jul 24, 2006)

Alberto Contador :thumbsup:


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*breakaway*

might succeed. But I will go with Oscar friere


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Thor Hushovd.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Vladimir Efimkin


----------



## FredBlack (Sep 6, 2006)

Boonen


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Cancellara. Solo. With seconds in hand.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Tornado Tom: Boonen


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Going with Thor Hushovd on this one. Need a real powerhouse to charge up that last little hill. I would normally go with Freire but he seems not to be in real good form.


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

hushovd please


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Mark Cavendish.


----------



## wobbles23 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hushovd @ $10 

Cmon Baby!!


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark cavendish

Chad


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

Cavendish for me, thanks


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

breakway for me.... doubt csc will put much effort to defend the jersey today.. unless astana helped...

haven been seeing oscar freire in sprints at all.. might be his chance today...


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thor Hushovd*

Going with Thor Hushovd, I think Columbia may be worn down from two days of hard TTT efforts and Garmin from yesterdays TTT.


----------



## kubuqi (Jan 24, 2007)

mark cavendish


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Cavendish!


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I'll take Cavendish. He's on fire.


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

The God of Thunder.......


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

The god of thunder has been close. Today he beats that nancy-boy, Cav. Thor Hushovd, thank you very much!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Tom Boonen is a disappointment.

thread closed to new votes.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> _*i see voekler *_gritting his teeth and looking like a constipated crab apple on this stage. or does he wait to get his TV time until after the first rest day?
> 
> columbia has been on fire. and cavs should be the smart pick. but i keep thinking thor could pull it off. i cant tell if that is an uphill sprint or a leading uphill into a wuick descent. could freire do that?
> 
> bah. i will go *Mark Cavendish*. its about the only predictable thing this tour (therefore, something crazy will happen tomorrow and he wont get it. like fabian motors away to get back some time he lost. for no apparent reason or Haussler pulls one off.)


So close!


----------

